# Trance Addict



## Beansly (Sep 13, 2011)

Another other lovers of trance music out there? Remember how awesome the 90's was for trance? Here's what I'm listening to this morning.
[video=youtube;OcQFUWWLY54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcQFUWWLY54&ob=av2e[/video]


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 21, 2011)

I spent many a night at a little place called Simon's in Florida blowing up to all of the best trance, breakbeat, dnb, ambient, triphop, etc the 90's had to offer. Great times and great memories. I still have and listen to a lot of the live DJ recordings from those nights along with a massive amount of other techno, as I have kept up with it over the years. Most of the new stuff is just a rip of the old stuff of just waaaaaay too pop, but there are many gems out there still. I can remember those days so well...kinda. 

d("_")b

Peace!


----------



## GalacticFederation (Sep 25, 2011)

you in to super8 & tab?


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 26, 2011)

98/99 was back when i got my first taste of trance 

i found over last 10 years tho the street grade of trance wasn't enough to feed my addictions 

lead me to search out the "harder stuff" 

[youtube]UFtNAhFxa3k[/youtube]


----------



## timeismoney1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Considering im the wonderland drug moderator I FUCKING LOVE TRANCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I listen to it everyday and every chance i get. However right now im listening to some Avril Lavigne Dubstep Pretty sick

[video=youtube;9QZAOIi2mus]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QZAOIi2mus[/video]

My all time fav trance song right here. This song will blow your fucking mind... no joke. Hold on to your dick and smoke a bowl or do some drugs and fucking let your brain orgasm!

[video=youtube;UaVJ8GaiGyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaVJ8GaiGyo[/video]


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 26, 2011)

I require a large dose of Trance to help me fly away, every day. It just never gets old!


----------



## Beansly (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad to see a few trance addicts around here, That's cool. Man I lost my veirginity to Paul Oakenfold's 'Tranceport', but my first experience with trance/ambient type music was Groove Armada's Vertigo where I fell in love with 'At the River'. Simply a perfect song and album. That along With PVD and Armin Van Buuren are my favorite DJs. Oakenfold has gone really pop though it's sad really.
I like my trance vocals free, and there is vocals, they have to be repetitive. 
You geuys remember the techno-pop trend in the 90's too like "Blue" and 'Do you think your better off alone? and then theclassic (by top 40 radio standards anyways) 'Days go By' by Dirty Vegas?
Classic man, classic.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 27, 2011)

Beansly said:


> Glad to see a few trance addicts around here, That's cool. Man I lost my veirginity to Paul Oakenfold's 'Tranceport', but my first experience with trance/ambient type music was Groove Armada's Vertigo where I fell in love with 'At the River'. Simply a perfect song and album. That along With PVD and Armin Van Buuren are my favorite DJs. Oakenfold has gone really pop though it's sad really.
> I like my trance vocals free, and there is vocals, they have to be repetitive.
> You geuys remember the techno-pop trend in the 90's too like "Blue" and 'Do you think your better off alone? and then theclassic (by top 40 radio standards anyways) 'Days go By' by Dirty Vegas?
> Classic man, classic.


Yeah I have noticed the trend on vocal trance the past years towards VOCAL with a nod to trance. Very catchy stuff, though. Gets in your head...


----------



## Beansly (Sep 27, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> Yeah I have noticed the trend on vocal trance the past years towards VOCAL with a nod to trance. Very catchy stuff, though. Gets in your head...


 It does, and I Do have to take a break from the heavy _deep _trance every once in a while to the lighter stuff. I find trance makes very introspective, but serious. Sometime I'm just not in the mood to be that way.

I know the title is a dead giveaway but if somehow you haven't found this site yet then you should check it out. You can DL singles or lives sets.
http://www.tranceaddict.com/trancemp3.shtml


----------



## Philosophist (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;x5GbvKPPK3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5GbvKPPK3c[/video]

Stiill one of my fav trance songs..i played this record every chance i got...my friends would moan in teh crowd when it would play lol...they got SO sick of it.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 27, 2011)

Philosophist said:


> [video=youtube;x5GbvKPPK3c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x5GbvKPPK3c[/video]
> 
> Stiill one of my fav trance songs..i played this record every chance i got...my friends would moan in teh crowd when it would play lol...they got SO sick of it.[/QUOTE
> 
> I love the trance that remembers trance roots use arpeggiated synths to bring you up and down, not just the vocals! Sirens are my Siren.


----------



## IM BASED (Sep 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;Jp5mIt7at-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp5mIt7at-A[/video]


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 28, 2011)

Bedrock - Heaven Scent 1999

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh92_G1z1mg&feature=related


----------



## splifchris (Sep 28, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> Bedrock - Heaven Scent 1999
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qh92_G1z1mg&feature=related


Peach.....


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 28, 2011)

and just in case you needed more Trance: http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Trance/Dutch_Passion/


----------



## TehWonder (Sep 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;TxvpctgU_s8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxvpctgU_s8[/video]

Trance is the bestttt


----------



## Beansly (Sep 29, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> and just in case you needed more Trance: http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Trance/Dutch_Passion/


I've read the reviews for that plant when it first came out years ago and wasn't impressed, yet every few months I consider buying it just cause of the name lol.



TehWonder said:


> [video=youtube;TxvpctgU_s8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TxvpctgU_s8[video]
> 
> Trance is the bestttt


Man I love AVB but I'm really picky about lyrical trance. I like it best when it's repetitive, but now that I think about I really liked the song 'Gamemaster' and that...well...it wasn't exactly singing. I guess Idk what I like... It was more _goddess of the earth _type stuff. If you don't remember 'Gamemaster' here it is from the Tranceport album. FF to 3:20; Damn i love this song... ( i just listened to again for the first time in like 10 years  ) If you haven't heard the tranceport album, it's old school Oakenfold before he got all poppy. I HIGHLY recommend it. They have the whole thing on youtube--->http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1AnkRYFhSh4&feature=related<






Here's one with vocal I LOVE, but in a way it's repetitive too.
[video=youtube;u6V2jI-HV5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6V2jI-HV5k[/video]

This song just makes me happy.
[video=youtube;CoIpfS04GMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoIpfS04GMs[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Sep 29, 2011)

Check out this russian version of 'all around the world (la la la la la)'. It almost makes the song listenable. lol
I love it hahah
[video=youtube;XsrklSlDA7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsrklSlDA7w[/video]


----------



## CR500ROOST (Sep 29, 2011)

unce unce unce unce unce unce unce unce


----------



## Beansly (Sep 29, 2011)

CR500ROOST said:


> unce unce unce unce unce unce unce unce


 get that techno shit outta here!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Sep 29, 2011)

[youtube]TRrvPCfsT6c[/youtube]


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 29, 2011)

Just in case anybody has been hiding under a rock I have to plug my favorite music channel: www.di.fm 

Blows Pandora out of the water with the sheer number of different techno genres represented on 20 different streams.

Peace!


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Sep 29, 2011)

You know it's funny......trance NEVER took off here in the midwest in the scene out here. Every DJ they brought in from Cali or wherever the parties were dead, or when the dj hit the tables, everyone went to go give eachother massages and break out the vapo rub, then when the house and techno came back, it was like a mad rush to the dance floor.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 29, 2011)

Chicago House!!!!


----------



## TehWonder (Sep 29, 2011)

Gamemaster is a great song!!! The interim with her lyrics is psychotic when rolling.

Nooo lyrics ehh? 
[video=youtube;i4P-gKVBU3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4P-gKVBU3M[/video]


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Sep 29, 2011)

Hell yeah! Sick buildup at 3:40 then breaks at 3:48! and the vocal was one word! Power boost!!! Thanks, I needed that.


----------



## Beansly (Sep 29, 2011)

This is the song that change my life forever. I had no idea before this song lol.
[video=youtube;t989-ukRYTY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t989-ukRYTY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Sep 30, 2011)

[video=youtube;J1c2KzJbcGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1c2KzJbcGA[/video]


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 3, 2011)

Dude send me some of the shit you been smoking! That wuz horrible!


----------



## DFL420 (Oct 4, 2011)

I remember one of the first raves I went to, I was bout 4-5 hrs in rolling like a freight train. Heard this song and Forever became in love with vocal trance.




[video=youtube;8sAZ9c-5z3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sAZ9c-5z3g[/video]


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 4, 2011)

I stick with house dnb electro. Justice boys noise mstrkrft ducksauce daft punk etc. Ambient shit puts me to sleep. I went to mad raves during the mid 90s it was the best scene ever!! I feel bad for those that missed out on it. I stillgo to WMC in Miami every year but the raw raves were great. Even the pill checkers were dope.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 5, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I stick with house dnb electro. Justice boys noise mstrkrft ducksauce daft punk etc. Ambient shit puts me to sleep. I went to mad raves during the mid 90s it was the best scene ever!! I feel bad for those that missed out on it. I stillgo to WMC in Miami every year but the raw raves were great. Even the pill checkers were dope.


Went to quite a few underground raves throughout Florida during the 90's, and Miami had some of the best...


----------



## Beansly (Oct 5, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> Went to quite a few underground raves throughout Florida during the 90's, and Miami had some of the best...


 Las Vegas had a lame scene but there were some gems. Good thing is were right next to LA/San Fran/Sac Town/Cali which had a killer scene.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm from LA so that's where I went to all the raves at. Some of the best times in my life were when my heart was beating outta my chest from the E and the bass lines!! I went to a Halloween show a couple years back @ the Orleans with mstrkrft bad boy bill etc. The cops came and shut the outside concert down!! Wtf Vegas!!!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 5, 2011)

puffntuff said:


> I'm from LA so that's where I went to all the raves at. Some of the best times in my life were when my heart was beating outta my chest from the E and the bass lines!! I went to a Halloween show a couple years back @ the Orleans with mstrkrft bad boy bill etc. The cops came and shut the outside concert down!! Wtf Vegas!!!


Woot hard desert trance w/DJ Brian...some great desert raves I heared about!


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 5, 2011)

I went to a 2dayer out in the Mohave with a bubble machine and cactus juice!! Fucking mind-blowing experience.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 12, 2011)

Fatali Sleep On 2004. Great trance, no vocals. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2NDHGlTiPBA


----------



## mrboots (Oct 12, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> I spent many a night at a little place called Simon's in Florida blowing up to all of the best trance, breakbeat, dnb, ambient, triphop, etc the 90's had to offer. Great times and great memories. I still have and listen to a lot of the live DJ recordings from those nights along with a massive amount of other techno, as I have kept up with it over the years. Most of the new stuff is just a rip of the old stuff of just waaaaaay too pop, but there are many gems out there still. I can remember those days so well...kinda.
> 
> d("_")b
> 
> Peace!


I went to University of Florida for a few years when Simon's was in it's heyday. That place was great. Haven't heard anybody mention it in years. I was more of a drum and bass fan at the time, but it all sounds good if your rolling your ass off and theres a good vibe. Simon's had both in abundance.


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, by 2000 they had dnb on the roof, trance downstairs, trip hop down at Soul House and everything else in the Blood Bank next door...spent waaaaay too much time there!

1996-99 were the best years...


----------



## Beansly (Oct 12, 2011)

You know, I've never done ex in my life. I've never rolled while listening to trance. That's howmuch I love it lol.
I can't imagine how amazing it would be on ex or some lucy or maybe even some shroomz.


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 13, 2011)

X & beats = best combo ever!!!


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 16, 2011)

Beansly said:


> You know, I've never done ex in my life. I've never rolled while listening to trance. That's howmuch I love it lol.
> I can't imagine how amazing it would be on ex or some lucy or maybe even some shroomz.



I starting listening to ambient (Hearts of Space) in 1988 and followed techno/industrial until it evolved into trance. I didn't roll, drink, smoke, etc until I was 22 and cultivated my love of trance over time. Honestly, though, if you have ever had that tingly, happy, energetic, amp'd up feeling while listening to music, then E just amplifies the feeling (and sends you into outer space). Sometimes I miss it, but it eats you up inside for a loooong time. Every suuuper high up has a waaay down low for weeks. Roll weekend after weekend, ate up. 

Here's a pick me up:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzZm1dCj39k&feature=related


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 16, 2011)

Try this one with your eyes closed after smoking a fattie at the end of the day.

and Then the Rain Falls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3icTUmfi07s


Blue Amazon - The Javelin 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqrHrGjj59c


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Oct 16, 2011)

Here's a neat site I check out every once in a while...

http://trance.nu/v4/forum/viewtopic.php?t=159750


----------



## puffntuff (Oct 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;ThKNt-GY1ww]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThKNt-GY1ww&feature=youtube_gdata_player [/video]


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 2, 2011)

[video=youtube;Lgs9QUtWc3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgs9QUtWc3M[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Nov 5, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> [video=youtube;Lgs9QUtWc3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lgs9QUtWc3M[video]


 I love how cheese electronica music videos are. They always seem to have a high production value with like the cheapest actor/dancers they can find lol
[video=youtube;68ugkg9RePc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=68ugkg9RePc&ob=av3e[/video]
[video=youtube;IRvGZffXhfk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IRvGZffXhfk[/video]
[video=youtube;6Zbi0XmGtMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zbi0XmGtMw[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Nov 5, 2011)

Idk if I've posted this osng yet. 
It's not technically trance i don't think, but it's sick.
[video=youtube;82N3iOVoR54]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82N3iOVoR54[/video]


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 8, 2011)

One more Alice DJ just because she is so unbelievably hawt in this video. 

[video=youtube;zlJHFEQFA3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlJHFEQFA3M&feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Nov 8, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> One more Alice DJ just because she is so unbelievably hawt in this video.
> 
> [video=youtube;zlJHFEQFA3M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlJHFEQFA3M&feature=relmfu[video]


 Lol My bad I though you were joking. That's why I posted all those videos from the 90's haha


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 8, 2011)

Yeah, I wasn't gonna say it, but those three vids were crap, lol. I couldn't get very far in any of them. If I was joking, I'd post this:

[video=youtube;83M60qeRyMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83M60qeRyMc&feature=related [/video]


Beansly said:


> Lol My bad I though you were joking. That's why I posted all those videos from the 90's haha


----------



## Beansly (Nov 9, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> Yeah, I wasn't gonna say it, but those three vids were crap, lol. I couldn't get very far in any of them. If I was joking, I'd post this:
> 
> [video=youtube;83M60qeRyMc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=83M60qeRyMc&feature=related [/video]


 wow...that's..terrible


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 9, 2011)

What's terrible is the # of hits it has received. 3M+


----------



## Beansly (Nov 9, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> What's terrible is the # of hits it has received. 3M+


 It reminds me of nyan cat
[video=youtube;QH2-TGUlwu4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QH2-TGUlwu4[/video]
[video=youtube;8mtOdT9LBOg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8mtOdT9LBOg[/video]

The strange part is I sometimes I really wanna hear the stupid song, so I have to put it on in all it's repetitive glory. I'm not alone though...
[video=youtube;GQWIB31_Zao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQWIB31_Zao[/video]


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Nov 10, 2011)

Since we are off topic... This isn't trance, but the first electronica I was exposed to back in 1987. Dynamix influenced a lot of electronic artists and spawned Breakbeat. 

[video=youtube;1EypmRwr_rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EypmRwr_rs&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXejV4ARWNGVBMNXo9ZxurP6[/video]


----------



## Beansly (Nov 10, 2011)

SmoochieBoochies said:


> Since we are off topic... This isn't trance, but the first electronica I was exposed to back in 1987. Dynamix influenced a lot of electronic artists and spawned Breakbeat.
> 
> [video=youtube;1EypmRwr_rs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EypmRwr_rs&feature=list_related&playnext=1&list=AVGxdCwVVULXejV4ARWNGVBMNXo9ZxurP6[/video]


I like that a lot.


----------



## qualityduck (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JdsgI88uP0Q


----------



## elenor.rigby (Dec 13, 2011)

remember jon the dentist ? or big al..? oh the days


----------



## SmoochieBoochies (Dec 13, 2011)

Finally watched episode one of Bleach and I have to say I like it! Only 276 to go, lol, plus movies. I've been saving this anime for a while.


----------

